# Is Battery Operated The Way To Go?



## I like Model Trains! (Sep 16, 2020)

Hi! I (still) want to start a garden railway and have decided that maybe battery operated is the way...
I think that it is nice when you don't have to worry (as much!) about how clean the track is. Though PIKO has a cleaner car so if the track is not clean you can clean it before the other electrically operated one comes I guess.
Anyway, do you think battery operated is good and if so, what brand? I saw that LGB made one a while back and you can still pick it up here.
https://www.reynaulds.com/products/LGB/90202.aspx
Hopefully this link works!

Piko actually has a steam train I
https://www.piko-america.com/collections/g-scale-starter-sets/products/38112-drgw-passenger-starter-set realized.

Mostly though, the only "good" (I'm not sure if its the only or what you think) one that I could find was the 25 tonner.

Thanks!


----------



## I like Model Trains! (Sep 16, 2020)

Also, where do I post a question about taking cab videos and photos that people will see with ideas or experience?


----------



## Digitalbill (Oct 4, 2020)

I am also starting a garden layout, I purchased a used LGB 20670 track cleaner engine. I will be running the track cleaner by battery, via a battery car behind it. Due to the cost of converting the engines I will be starting out with track power, then a little at a time converting the engines. I would recommend you get with a club that has a member who has done a conversion and get advice on how to do it. I will also be using track clamps to assure I get good electrical connections between track sections. Even when all my engines are converted I still want to have track power for rolling stock and to tap into the tracks power for circuitron and arduino controls. I am looking at the Train Engineer Revolution
it looks like it would be a good control unit during and after converting to battery as it can be used with track and battery power. Hope this helps, my wife and I are both excited about this retirement project.


----------



## I like Model Trains! (Sep 16, 2020)

Thanks! Does converting an engine to battery power mean gutting the inside and replacing the servo or something for a battery pack?


----------



## Digitalbill (Oct 4, 2020)

I like Model Trains! said:


> Thanks! Does converting an engine to battery power mean gutting the inside and replacing the servo or something for a battery pack?





I like Model Trains! said:


> Thanks! Does converting an engine to battery power mean gutting the inside and replacing the servo or something for a battery pack?


The wires from the motor need to be moved from the track pickup to the battery pack. Be sure to check the amp hours and proper voltage, the more the amp hours the longer the train runs, be sure to add a jack for charging the battery.
It also requires replacing the original circuit board with a receiver board to control the train. It seems overwhelming the first time but it is not really that difficult if you take it one step at a time.


----------



## I like Model Trains! (Sep 16, 2020)

How are they charged on your models? Also, which brand do you like for either converting or already battery powered (if you use those or have any ideas.)


----------



## Digitalbill (Oct 4, 2020)

I am still learning, the only battery operated trains I would recommend are those converted to battery. I think battery operated train sets are built for kids. You do have to be sure any battery conversions will work with the control system you choose. I would look for a train club or good hobby shop to guide you. They can give you the pros and cons of the different systems. Try to get a hands on demo before you buy. Do diligence now and you will be a happy railroader for a long time.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I recently converted a O-gauge LionChief Plus Camelback to battery power, it was a one-hour exercise. I even made it dual-power, it's switchable between track power and battery power. Since LC+ run with a radio remote, I still retain all the remote control.


----------



## I like Model Trains! (Sep 16, 2020)

I like Model Trains! said:


> Also, where do I post a question about taking cab videos and photos that people will see with ideas or experience?


Also, where to post ones on track?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I would post questions about track in the appropriate scale forum.

For those that click on the 'NEW' balloon in the upper right, they will see all current posts from all forums. I use this and can see everything new. Many members use this.

Some are only interested in their scale and only look at that particular forum. They miss out on a lot.


----------



## Maddog (Jan 14, 2016)

I've installed battery power in several of my 35n2 locos. With G scale you should have plenty of room to install everything you need. Keep it simple on your first install. You'll need a transmitter, receiver, ESC (electronic speed control) and battery. The off-the-shelf stuff for RC cars will work, just watch the size of the receiver and battery. For more info check out Freerails: R.C. The Future Now If You Desire - Model Railroad Forums - Freerails


----------

